# Murray Eliminator



## 727374as (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like to know the year of these bike's.   I think the Eliminator (serial #M1 5520) is a 1967.  It is a three speed.  I need a derailer cable and a chain gaurd.  The other bike is a Huffy Super Stock (serial #9H08646)  girls muscle bike bike.  It is a three speed also.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 21, 2009)

727374as said:


> I would like to know the year of these bike's.   I think the Eliminator (serial #M1 5520) is a 1967.  It is a three speed.  I need a derailer cable and a chain gaurd.  The other bike is a Huffy Super Stock (serial #9H08646)  girls muscle bike bike.  It is a three speed also.




The Murray is a 1971 Mark 4, the huffy a 1969...


----------



## WVHotWheeler (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey I have a real nice chain guard for that Murray 3sp,email me at wvhotwheeler.com and I will send you some pic and you can make me a offer,Kenneth


----------



## 727374as (Jun 20, 2009)

*Chainguard*



WVHotWheeler said:


> Hey I have a real nice chain guard for that Murray 3sp,email me at wvhotwheeler.com and I will send you some pic and you can make me a offer,Kenneth




can you send me a pic of the chainguard?  I am located in Indianapolis 46239.


----------



## 727374as (Jun 25, 2009)

*Eliminator Chainguard*

I am looking for a chaingaurd for a 1971 Mark 4?  I am located in Idpls. In. 46239.  Send a pic and price .  Thanks


----------

